# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορές Καταστημάτων] >  >  Digitech Hellas Pcb Assembly

## διμαρα11

Συναρμολόγηση Τυπωμένων Κυκλωμάτων 
Smd assembly
Σε προσιτές τιμές
http://digitechellas.eu

----------


## spirakos

Ειναι ωραιο να βλεπουμε εγχωρια παροχη αυτου του ειδους
 Οι Κινεζοι που συνδιαζουν αριστη ποιοτητα και 'αστειο' κοστος βρισκονται στο πλατυσκαλο της επιτυχιας
Προσωπικα προτιμω να πληρωσω λιγο περισσοτερο για εγχωριο προϊον αρκει να ειναι ιδιας ποιοτητας
Η ιστοσελιδα χρειαζεται επεκταση και κυριως αναλυτικο τιμοκαταλογο εφοσον θελετε να ασχοληθειτε με τον Ελληνα ιδιοκατασκευαστη

----------


## picdev

Υπάρχουν αρκετές εταιρείες στην Ελλάδα που διαθέτουν pick and place μηχανήματα , ακόμα και εταιρείες μεγάλες που πήραν μηχανές για δικη τους παραγωγή , κάνουν παραγωγές και για άλλους.
Πλακέτες δεν φτιάχνει κανείς σήμερα

----------

